# TIME's Person of the Year (Trump)



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm sure most of you have heard about this story. Here's the short version:

Trump Tweeted:


> Time Magazine called to say that I was PROBABLY going to be named "Man (Person) of the Year" like last year, but I would have to agree to an interview and a major photo shoot, I said probably is no good and took a pass. Thanks anyway!


And then TIME tweeted:


> The President is incorrect about how we choose Person of the Year. TIME does not comment on our choice until publication, which is December 6


This is complete and utter BS on the part of TIME. Of course they would comment and tell the person they picked. How else would they get the photo shoot and interview? And it's not like TIME called Trump's personal line and said "Hey, want to be Man of the Year if......". No. Someone from TIME called the office of the President and told them Trump was being considered but he would have to do an interview and photoshoot and then he might be the person when they do the reveal. Some WH lackey took the message and sent it up the chain of command and it reached Trump. Without a guarantee he decided to pass. Of course they couldn't let that stand and tweeted their response to make him look bad.

Now, where am I going with this you ask? Here's what I think will happen. TIME, out of spite, will name Colin Kaepernick "Person of the Year". And the press will have a field day with it. More of the Liberals strategy to tear at Trump's Presidency.

That's my theory and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Kaepernick slipped into irrelevancy a year ago. He's done nothing.
If they want to stick it to Trump, they'll nominate Obama for "leaving us to suffer with this new president".
That event did indeed have quite an impact.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Who would want to share an award with Obama and Hitler?


----------



## Winston Smith (Oct 21, 2017)

_Time_ is just another irrelevant legacy media failure. 
Being recognized by them is akin to getting an innovation award from Horse and Buggy Review.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Trump was Time Person of the Years last year. Douchebag CNN Acosta thinks that Mueller could be picked in spite. I see this or someone else like previously mentioned being picked to get under the skin of Trump.

CNN's Acosta: Mueller For Person Of Year | The Daily Caller


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

What is this"TIME" of which you speak?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Who's really gives a shirt about who Time magazine picks?! Lol 

Trump is throwing a little tantrum that it's not him. Cute, isn't it?! Hehe

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Time is like Playboy to me, both are irrelevant, I haven't picked one up in years and years. Now, if @Mish where to pose for Playboy............. :devil:


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

time magazine makes sub par fire starting material..
He is in the History books as POTUS, and the guy who beat Hillary..


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Time absolutely called Trump with the plan of setting up an interview and making him Person of the Year for the 2nd year in a row.  It is true to his character (something lefties do not have) to publically decline the fake news outlet. On a side note, Rupert Murdoch is in talks to buy Time.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

1984 is REAL. Write things down so you do not forget as those in power are changing history .

Trump Says Access Hollywood Tape Where President Boasts of Grabbing Women "By the Pussy" Is Fake


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

RJAMES said:


> 1984 is REAL. Write things down so you do not forget as those in power are changing history .
> 
> Trump Says Access Hollywood Tape Where President Boasts of Grabbing Women "By the Pussy" Is Fake


Nice try....click bait.

I don't read anything where it's verified he said any such thing.

*He suggested to a senator earlier this year that it was not authentic, and repeated that claim to an adviser more recently*

Which Senator? Which adviser?

Next......


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

The problem with the liberal media taking a swipe at Trump every chance they get is after a while people get to expect nothing more from their two bit actions. 
Take some low life who has not enough respect for his country to stand for the anthem, make him man of the year, I'd expect no less. Time magazine, I don't care what you do, I don't read your dribble, haven't any many years.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> 1984 is REAL. Write things down so you do not forget as those in power are changing history .
> 
> Trump Says Access Hollywood Tape Where President Boasts of Grabbing Women "By the Pussy" Is Fake


Hmmm .... I see where you liked this post Mishy .... Are we gonna have to sit down and have another talk, my Lovely?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Moonshinedave said:


> The problem with the liberal media taking a swipe at Trump every chance they get is after a while people get to expect nothing more from their two bit actions.
> Take some low life who has not enough respect for his country to stand for the anthem, make him man of the year, I'd expect no less. Time magazine, I don't care what you do, I don't read your dribble, haven't any many years.


Yup..."Cry wolf" comes to mind.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> Time is like Playboy to me, both are irrelevant, I haven't picked one up in years and years. Now, if @Mish where to pose for Playboy............. :devil:


Playboy called to say that I was PROBABLY going to be named Playmate of the Year, but I would have to agree to an interview and a major photo shoot. I said probably is no good and took a pass. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Sweetryco (Nov 21, 2017)

Yep, Trump has been such a shining light of honesty that I definitely believe this is a real thing that definitely happened in this version of reality. Totally *eyes roll so far back in my head I start seeing stars*


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

See....I get this in the classroom. You let one or two dipshits get away with something, all the dipshits try to copy the behavior. This is why I insist on a no tolerance system in the classrooms.
Less disruption, more production. But you let a couple get away with it, and you lose control.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Sweetryco said:


> Yep, Trump has been such a shining light of honesty that I definitely believe this is a real thing that definitely happened in this version of reality. Totally *eyes roll so far back in my head I start seeing stars*


Jesus flipping christ....another one???? Ok pumpkin,... take a seat at the kiddie table with Mish, Rjames, OSC, and the other kids who just repeat what they hear instead of understanding things like intent, context, and perspective.

Is this place offering Obama phones or something? Frickin cats running amuck upn hyere.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Mish said:


> Playboy called to say that I was PROBABLY going to be named Playmate of the Year, but I would have to agree to an interview and a major photo shoot. I said probably is no good and took a pass. Thanks anyway!


Darn! And I was so looking forward to that issue.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

preppermyA said:


> Darn! And I was so looking forward to that issue.


To get to see a 49 yr old balding man pretending to be a woman on a social site????


----------



## Sweetryco (Nov 21, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> Jesus flipping christ....another one????  Ok pumpkin,... take a seat at the kiddie table with Mish, Rjames, OSC, and the other kids who just repeat what they hear instead of understanding things like intent, context, and perspective.
> 
> Is this place offering Obama phones or something? Frickin cats running amuck upn hyere.


Excuse me for not taking the word of a man who boasts about assaulting women, mocks disabled reporters, and loses sleep over crowd sizes...my bad!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Sweetryco said:


> Excuse me for not taking the word of a man who boasts about assaulting women, mocks disabled reporters, and loses sleep over crowd sizes...my bad!


I think the correct wording he used was..."If/when your a rock star you can grab them by the P....".. I never heard him ever say he did it. If he did please let me know where I can find the link. And please don't say they mean the same thing, as then nearly every man would be in prison for some sexual crime if just thinking or saying it made it real.

Oh and let me know who he did that to also? I'd like to know so I can not like him if he did do it.

I mock people too there "Timmaaay!!! thats what assholes do. But being an asshole isn't illegal.


----------



## Sweetryco (Nov 21, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> I think the correct wording he used was..."If/when your a rock star you can grab them by the P....".. I never heard him ever say he did it. If he did please let me know where I can find the link. And please don't say they mean the same thing, as then nearly every man would be in prison for some sexual crime if just thinking or saying it made it real.
> 
> Oh and let me know who did that to also? I'd like to know so I can not like him if he did do it.
> 
> I mock people too there "Timmaaay!!! thats what assholes do. But being an asshole isn't illegal.


Being an asshole still makes you an asshole. Thanks for pointing that out early, though, so I can save myself the trouble of getting to know you! :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

You're gonna find a bunch of assholes here, pumpkin. Could be you could save yourself some time all the way around and either leave or not be such of one yourself.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Sweetryco said:


> Being an asshole still makes you an asshole. Thanks for pointing that out early, though, so I can save myself the trouble of getting to know you! :tango_face_smile:


Well I had no intentions on getting to know you or swapping spit in the shower with you...just try to answer the question sunshine.

you made an assertion...I asked you where the information was. Don't want to answer, its fine with me...ignore me or get used to me calling you out on silly ass statements you make.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh boy oh boy..

Pots on gas on high!

Making some Amish popcorn for this one.

Yes with real butter of course.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Don't get your pan hot just yet Hawg... I dont think ole skippy wants to have a dialog with facts involved. But all the same I was an asshole to him/her. So I'm not harboring any grudges.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

He had it coming. Don't go all apologist on me just when I'm stoking my own boiler.

Heh heh....swapping spit in the shower....And me calling him pumpkin...he may want to hang around more with sweet talkers like us on here.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Sweetryco said:


> Excuse me for not taking the word of a man who boasts about assaulting women, mocks disabled reporters, and loses sleep over crowd sizes...my bad!


Should have taken his word for it.....

Winning!



> TIME Confirms Trump Is On 'Shortlist' To Be Person Of The Year


TIME Confirms Trump Is On 'Shortlist&#03 | The Daily Caller


----------

